# Units You Just Take Anyway



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys.

I'm just curious if anyone has a Unit that they take regardless of how un-competitive, ill priced or generally crappy it may be.

So:

1. What is the Unit?

2. How many points are invested in it in and typically in what size games. 

3 Why do you insist on taking it?


At the moment, I don't have such a unit (cheater!!!) as I play Chaos Deamons and I kind of just play different units with 3-4 permanant cores. 

BUT in teaming with my nephew for his Tau army I was glad to see he has inherited my sense of uncompetitivity (is that a word?) as for his final 1500pt army he intends to use a *6 Drone Stealth Suit Markerlight Team* AND an *Etheral. *Using up about 450pts out of 1500 on ... well ... crap. 
I'm so proud of him :cray:


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

That's not just non-competitive, that's just nuts. I applaud his determination to try it on his own and doing what he wants. 

But seriously, has he read the ethereal's entry? He does realize it also has a point cost right? As in they expect you to pay points to put him in your army.


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

grandmaster and 3 riffleman dreads with psybolts, having way to much fun with them at the mo. can't remember the points but it's a fair few and i've even used them in 1000pt games, the bigger the game the more are ven


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

1. Possessed Chaos Marines

2. 9 of them in a Rhino MoT. 350 points about. 2000 point game or bigger.

3. People may say that they are over priced, but they have kicked ass in the games I've used them in.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Eldar Dark Reapers, people say they're too expensive and die too easily but I love em. Also when I play tau i never ever ever ever use fireknifes


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Currently I use a Chaos Lord and 2x5 Squads of Terminators. Usually at the 1500 points bracket.

The Lord has various load-outs, most recently I'm using him with Terminator Armour and Twin-Lightning Claws and a Mark of Khorne.

One unit is an Oversized Termicide with all combi-meltas and Two Chainfists.

The other Is a Mark of Slaneesh unit armed with combi-meltas and power weapons. The lord deploys and fights with these.

It's not competitive at all, but I take them because I love the Idea of a Chaos lord (King of Badassery) and a retinue of madmen in terminator armour (his Squires of Ass-Kickery) chopping stuff up. Hitting with so many power-weapon attacks really does munch through opposition units. However at the moment they tactically suffer, as they either deepstrike (and are usually charged) or footslog and get shot to death. I'm currently working a list at 1500pts to bring a Land-Raider, and it's been so difficult to play with that I've even had the lord get one-shotted by a Las Cannon.

Another solid reason to use them means that I basically play with the idea in my head I don't have any Daemon Princes. The one I do field is almost 90% bluff to get shot at to allow Rhino's containing Zerkers and Plagues to move up to positions. I almost play every game thinking "I'm 175 or so points down, how do I use tactics to win this." It really has helped develop my game and it makes me smile when the Daemon prince actually does something.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

1. 9x 1k Sons and the Aspiring Sorcerer (10 models total), who has Doombolt, in a Rhino.
2. 312 points all up. I normally use them in either 1750 or 1850 pt games
3. People underestimate Thousand Sons, both in the codex and on the table. Somewhat hard to kill as well thanks to the 3+/4++ they get  

The models I use for 1k Sons I spent longer than normal making sure the Blue armour turned out right, plus they almost always end up performing well in the game


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

Moonschwine said:


> It's not competitive at all, but I take them because I love the Idea of a Chaos lord (King of Badassery) and a retinue of madmen in terminator armour (his Squires of Ass-Kickery) chopping stuff up.


hahaha, ^^this. My favorite Lord is a Terminator w/ combi-melta and Daemon Weapon. Why? Because I grew up with the Chaos Dream, where a Lord could make his own way, make is own warband, and not be stepped on by Daemon Princes (who are part of the SYSTEM, MAAAAN)


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

BA with 25 scouts in 3 squads: 5 w/ snipers + camo cloaks, 2 10X w/ 4 bolters 5 cc 1 heavy (1 missile, 1 HB)
Then I play them with a reclusiarch and... wait for it... termis. Yes I did. A scout Termi list. It doesnt work... at all. No it does not...


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

Tau Gun Drones. I love those little bastards. And I think they have a higher vehicle kill rate than my broadsides.


----------



## SolidusPRime (Aug 23, 2010)

daxxglax said:


> hahaha, ^^this. My favorite Lord is a Terminator w/ combi-melta and Daemon Weapon. Why? Because I grew up with the Chaos Dream, where a Lord could make his own way, make is own warband, and not be stepped on by Daemon Princes (who are part of the SYSTEM, MAAAAN)


Pretty much the same thing I take every game I can:

Lord with MoK, and Bloodfeeder and combi-melta
x3 5 man terminator squads:

x1 Khorne - All lightning claws (spent a long time getting all chaos lord claws ) That are the lord's bodyguard

x2 Tzeentch - Reaper, 2 combi-meltas, 2 combi-flamers, 1 chainfist
I have a custom chapter and the Lord was the first guy I ever bought, assembled, and painted, and the idea of the chapter kind of started with him and the terminators.


----------



## willydstyle (Sep 30, 2011)

Basically anything in the Codex when I play Chaos.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

willydstyle said:


> Basically anything in the Codex when I play Chaos.












Seriosuly, if you think the codex is THAT BAD then don't play it and spare us another "Teh Chaos Sux! Take Daemon Princez!!! Etc Etc" rant

'Nother one for Eldar

1. Somewhere between 7-9 Howling Banshee's in a Wave Serpent, armed with an EML
2. Usually somewhere around 250+ points, tend to use them at 1850+ point games
3. Awesome warrior chicks with power weapons, I10 and fleet? :shok: Me gusta


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I take my company bannerman, although the banner is pretty much useless. I just love having the well painted banner out there in front of the company, representing. This is only in large games or apoc.

Pretty much everything else in my beloved Blood Angels army list is points well spent. I can use anything in the book to good effect. They are all Marines and awesome.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

.... Just about anything I field would always be competitive, The closest I have ever been to fielding a unit for the hell of it in the last 7 years is my 4 man slaanesh termacide with 1 PF and 4 plasma guns.

Even then I only take them at 1500+ pt games.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

In my Eldar force I don't use Fire Prisms, have only 1 unit of Fire Dragons and don't use a Farseer as a HQ in 1500 points.

Instead I use:

Wraithlord-invested with Bright Lance an Wraithblade-cost 150 points and I use him because even though he has aquired the moniker of either "faillord" or "wraithlol" I love the model

Dark Reapers-I have a full squad and the Exarch has a Tempest Launcher and Crack Shot-cost 217 points and I use them because I think they are the coolest aspect and not to mention that there is nothing better than sayin I KILL your SM's on 4+. With a re-roll. Plus they can fire indirectly and I roll enough hits on the Scatter dice to make it worthwhile.

Autarch-yes I have one. I give it a jetbike, laser lance, mandilblasters and a fusion gun-costs about 130 points. I use it because he makes a great support by darting out and dealing half a dozen S6 power weapon attacks at any one time. Great sniper weapon since his speed means I can choose which targets to engage with him and his expendable meatshield (I mean invaluable comrades) of Shining Spears protect him from S6 weapons or higher.

Shining Spears-I use 5 with Exarch with Star Lance (no point in exarch powers because Autarch negates them)-costs a lot but I use them because I like the idea of knights and are quite decent at times. I just wish they had pistols so they cold gain an extra attack.

In case it is not clearly obvious I play casually rather than competitive and weirdly enough ometimes I actually win with this list. However when the new Eldar codex comes out I intend to remodel my army to use Wood Elf models for most of it.


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Shock attack gun. Some may say its brilliant, but tactically I find it nigh on useless. But it is just such unbelievably good fun. I dont think I have played a game yet, where it hasnt done something totally impressive, or hilariously stupid. Or both.
I put it in every list 750pts or more. Though I have even used it in a 500 a few times. I just love it!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I use a tyranid harpy. 

It sucks balls, but I busted my ass converting the bitch as close to the artwork as I could manage so she *will* serve.


----------



## Breeze (Oct 16, 2011)

Penal Legions. I know I could spend the points more effectively elsewhere. But they go with my fluff, and I enjoy the random element they bring to a game.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Scourge with Dark Lances.

Many people say that Blasters are preferable as yu can move and fire with Jump infantry, but due to the Dark Lances extra range, you often won't need to move and fire. They have very low hitting power considering, but they are often ignored, allowing for Jump Infantry + Run to contest an enemy objective late game, while my venom based infantry hold the home and centre objectives.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Dawnstar said:


> 1. 9x 1k Sons and the Aspiring Sorcerer (10 models total), who has Doombolt, in a Rhino.
> 2. 312 points all up. I normally use them in either 1750 or 1850 pt games
> 3. People underestimate Thousand Sons, both in the codex and on the table. Somewhat hard to kill as well thanks to the 3+/4++ they get
> 
> The models I use for 1k Sons I spent longer than normal making sure the Blue armour turned out right, plus they almost always end up performing well in the game


This. I enjoy using them alot, mostly because the vast majority of players at my FLGS are mEQ, and they're one of the best squads I've painted. Those headdresses take for.ever. Got any pics up dawnstar?



> grandmaster and 3 riffleman dreads with psybolts, having way to much fun with them at the mo. can't remember the points but it's a fair few and i've even used them in 1000pt games, the bigger the game the more are ven


This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Repentia. The internet seems to hate them and I've had to find a way to steal them a ride but it's fun feeding them an entire Marine Tactical Squad AND their dedicated transport (the horror on a Marine player's face when that happens is just awesome, and yes a Priest helps quite a bit even if you lose fleet while he's alive).

They run me 205 points for a Priest, Mistress of Repentance, and eight Repentia which is what I normally run a 2,000 points.

Why do I use these fragile girls? Because honestly they'ee very potent if used well, and who doeesn't want a unit of S6 chainfists?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Autarch-yes I have one. I give it a jetbike, laser lance, mandilblasters and a fusion gun-costs about 130 points. I use it because he makes a great support by darting out and dealing half a dozen S6 power weapon attacks at any one time. Great sniper weapon since his speed means I can choose which targets to engage with him and his expendable meatshield (I mean invaluable comrades) of Shining Spears protect him from S6 weapons or higher.
> 
> Shining Spears-I use 5 with Exarch with Star Lance (no point in exarch powers because Autarch negates them)-costs a lot but I use them because I like the idea of knights and are quite decent at times. I just wish they had pistols so they cold gain an extra attack.



Why does everyone think autarchs negate powers? Check page 21. "Note that exarch powers can only ever affect aspect warriors and autarchs in the same squad as the Ezarch using them..."


----------



## willydstyle (Sep 30, 2011)

Dawnstar said:


> Seriosuly, if you think the codex is THAT BAD then don't play it and spare us another "Teh Chaos Sux!


Eh, it's a valid complaint. When I do, admittedly infrequently, play my Chaos, I simply have to understand that I'm playing the army out of love for my models which are awesomely converted, and include some very classic minis from RT. However, my love for the minis does not change the fact that nearly every unit I take is going to be over-costed and under-effective compared to units in more modern codices. That *is* what this thread is about, right?


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

The Chaos Dreadnought. I love dreads, and am not starting a second marine army just to field them effectively. Instead, I hope for that 2-5 roll, or at least 1 or 6 when it won't hurt me.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Mundungu said:


> The Chaos Dreadnought. I love dreads, and am not starting a second marine army just to field them effectively. Instead, I hope for that 2-5 roll, or at least 1 or 6 when it won't hurt me.


A note on this, the guys I play against are pretty seasoned players playing some of the newer codexes (GK, IG and BA) and they simply tell me to negate the fire frenzy rule because it's the dumbest thing they've ever seen. (casual games, of course). I'd never take a dread in a tournie but man those FW models are simply gorgeous.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

SavageConvoy said:


> Tau Gun Drones. I love those little bastards. And I think they have a higher vehicle kill rate than my broadsides.


^This. If I had an Ipod Touch, you can bet I would play a high pitched version of _Flight of the Valkyries_ whenever they assaulted, well, anything.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Captain Lysander and 10 TH/SS Terminators in a 750 point match.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Ravner298 said:


> A note on this, the guys I play against are pretty seasoned players playing some of the newer codexes (GK, IG and BA) and they simply tell me to negate the fire frenzy rule because it's the dumbest thing they've ever seen. (casual games, of course). I'd never take a dread in a tournie but man those FW models are simply gorgeous.


Do you mean Ignore if you roll a 1? Or just use the LOS trick to double-tap your nearest enemy model?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

9 DA vets with DLC, plus one with a meltagun, in a land raider crusader with azrael and an interrogator chaplain. Comes to 1275, so I use it in anything friendly at 2000+. With that no. Of lightning claw attacks, you MEQ units better be afraid...

In smaller games I love a 5-10 man DA scout squad with BP/CCW, plus PF and MB, because they cause so much havoc, like taking out fexes back in 4th ed, or one-shotting land raiders with meltabombs.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

A blob of summoned lesser daemons. Made of crap, but there are occasions they have been surprisingly good. Raping mobs of boyz, and gaunt swarms. And just tarpitting the scary stuff.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have an entire list based around the following unit.
Chaos lord, mark of tzeentch, deathscreamer, combimelta. Attached to a squad of 7 chosen with 5 plasmaguns in a rhino. I know that chaos is not meant to be shooty, and that with this much plasma and a demon weapon there will be quite a bit of self inflicted injury. But when a rhino pulls up near a demon prince or a mc or a squad of oblits, and fries the whole lot with one salvo, it makes the game worth it even if i still loose.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Ravner298 said:


> This. I enjoy using them alot, mostly because the vast majority of players at my FLGS are mEQ, and they're one of the best squads I've painted. Those headdresses take for.ever. Got any pics up dawnstar?


Sadly not  

I picked up some Marines someone had done as Thousand Sons and reclaimed them with new Bolters and a new paint job. I'll have to take some pics if I get a chance


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Its nice to see that some people still take units for the love of a theme or just the look of certain models.

Going over the Army List Section here at Heresy can sometime be disheartening as people sometimes argue over 5 badly spent points lol.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

When people go to the army list section its because they want to argue about that stuff, the fluffy lists usually aren't put up there, people just use them.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

with IG I refuse to use Valkyries/Vendettas/ or Vets.

I know, its supposed to be about what I should take, not what I don't take.

Instead I use platoons. With Grenade Launchers. Effectively. (I get to combine them now, with commissars for an extra plus. ) 

-Comrade, still playing like its 3rd edition with 4" Separation between squads


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

My stupidly equipped BW.
Here is a picture.










Yes that's right it has 4 big shootas and a lobber, somehow that lobba never fails to kill something though. it's getting especially good at spalatting devestators.

Coming in at about 155 points and having no meq ability it's pretty pants.

I tend to field it in anything upwards of 1500 points.


----------



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

Tau Sniper Drones.

They are just too damn cool! I love the idea of a guy sitting in his little cave looking and listening for targets, then telling his drones to fire rail shots across the field, and puncturing the poor soul who thought he had good armor. 

Plus they look cool as hell.


----------



## willydstyle (Sep 30, 2011)

Vendettas. Against good armies, they just get shot down too early to accomplish anything, but the model is so pretty I have to use it.


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

two words...... drop...... pods....... i built an army that does nothing but drop pods and love it! its only a 1000 pointer, but i just love the random effect i have with the list. and its just plan fun to boot!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I've done an entire Battle Company in drop pods before while playing a massive planetstrike / apocalypse megabattle. It was really cool dropping 11 pods in two turns, but then the units were somewhat stranded the rest of the game.


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

would have to say my ork wierdboy i love to use him for his randomness. i think he goes in here because he soaks up a HQ slot and needs the warphead upgrade which takes his points up a fair bit. so every now and then i don't give him the upgrade just for the fact his head might explode :biggrin: (which has only ever happenned twice much to my and my friends dissapointment), and also flash gitz just cause they look cool, these units i take when playing non competative fun games.


----------



## Hitman4444 (Jun 17, 2009)

the unit i'll always use is my rune priest on a bike, purely because the thought of a rune priest zooming around the battlefield on his bike throwing living lightning at anything he wants is just awesome


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Chaos Spawn. Fits in with my mutating army perfectly. On the battlefield, well "dead ducks" spring to mind.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Khazaddum said:


> Chaos Spawn. Fits in with my mutating army perfectly. On the battlefield, well "dead ducks" spring to mind.


I'd rate the dead ducks since you can eat the duck. No one wants to eat a Chaos Spawn. :grin:


----------



## Durandal (Sep 18, 2011)

Definitely gotta be Draigo. I love the fluff for him, and find he has a lot of fun rules, even if he is pricey and doesnt really do a lot for the game. Between the model and the coolness that are paladins, I cant really justify not taking him.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I thought this was supposed to be about crappy choices that you take just because of the fluff, or the cool model, or whatever. Draigo is not a crappy choice, by any stretch.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hitman4444 said:


> the unit i'll always use is my rune priest on a bike, purely because the thought of a rune priest zooming around the battlefield on his bike throwing living lightning at anything he wants is just awesome


A friend of mine does this. However he has appaling luck with it since the bike crashes at any time it so much as touches terrain or fences.


----------



## willydstyle (Sep 30, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> A friend of mine does this. However he has appaling luck with it since the bike crashes at any time it so much as touches terrain or fences.


Since you only take one wound from a failed DT test, this shouldn't be *too* disastrous. Also, ICs have "skilled rider" by default.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

comrade said:


> with IG I refuse to use Valkyries/Vendettas/ or Vets.
> 
> I know, its supposed to be about what I should take, not what I don't take.


^This, except I use two fully meched platoons (one with Al'rahem, go figure :laugh.

For me it's got to be my fully outfitted CCS with Comp. Standard, Medic & (master) Vox. People always tell me those points are better spent else where but I think that's the way a CCS should be outfitted, fluffily, and they're all converted models, which took time & effort to do. I hate how, in this ed. codex, most peoples CCS & PCS have just become glorified SWS.

I also almost always take, in friendly games, (counts as) Dozer Blades on all my LRs & Chimeras because they were all made with Rough Terrain Mods (double tracked) for last edition. It's also for fluff 'cause they're desert tanks, wider tracks = lower ground pressure. That another pet peeve of mine about this ed. codex, they coulda left it Rough Terrain Mods even if most people are to lazy to do anything other then stick a dozer blade on them. Now my lovingly converted Double Tracks "count as" Dozer Blades.


----------

